#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-23
<tiox> Poppin' in, sayin' hi, got a quetion.
<tiox> Question, rather.
<tiox> So does it matter that mate-appearance-properties doesn't modivy the value for org.gnome.interface gtk-theme?
<tiox> Because I see it modifies icon-theme there but not gtk-theme.
<tiox> Also typos all day, every day. Dam it.
<ubuntu-mate_> yo?
<ubuntu-mate_> can someone help me
<Astro7467> !ask | ubuntu-mate_
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu-mate_> I just got Ubuntu mate, and I can't work out how to install any programs...
<Astro7467> In the software Boutique, if a app isn't listed you are after, there are other software catalogues such as Ubuntu Software Center, App Grid etc that can be used also for software search/install
<ubuntu-mate_> how do i get to the software boutique
<Astro7467> some apps - typically more low level or server or service type software - require manual install which will be outlined on their relevent website
<ubuntu-mate_> I've never used a Linux os before
<Astro7467> Software Boutique if available from the welcome app, else go to the Control Centre
<ubuntu-mate_> all im seeing is Ubuntu merch
<Astro7467> when you start up and login do you see a welcome screen link the one shown here -> https://ubuntu-mate.org/gallery/Screenshots/05_ABOUT.png
<ubuntu-mate> i got it
<ubuntu-mate> I went through the system button at the top
<ubuntu-mate> installed Chromium now :_
<speel3k> hey
<esteban> how do you stop MATE from auto logging in to GUI
<sinewav> do you want to use a different desktop environment (like XFCE, KDE) or no GUI at all?
<esteban> no, i just want it to stop at a log-in screen
<sinewav> Have you checked you settings in "Users and Groups"? You can find this in the Mate Control Center or by looking for "Users and Groups" in the application menu.
<sinewav> Click your user, then click "Change" next too password, you will see a dialog box. One of the options is "Don't ask for a password at login". Make sure that is unchecked.
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, hows everyone today?
<Astro7467> G'day HoppingMadMan
<HoppingMadMan> How are Astro7467 mate?
<Astro7467> Sori HMM, got distracted, going is good  - for a Monday - everything is relative :D
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah I thankful its still Sunday for a little while here
<Astro7467> Sunday is a distant memory now ....
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, don't worry come tomorrow I will be agreeing with you
<HoppingMadMan> Tomorrow, I need to start building the CNC machine and working out all that junk
<Astro7467> You working in mfg environment? I hated dealing with shopfloor systems - they always had issues due to crap/old/weird systems like DOS or Win95 or an old BusyBox implementation, or no auto-neg NICs etc etc
<HoppingMadMan> Sounds a nightmare, I need to build a GUI and always been a backend coding person I need to make GUI for the CNC machine and I am knowing this will be a nightmare for me
<Astro7467> Ah! Well, just don't hardcode anything... pls ... then you will be my hero - not that I am dealing with mfg anymore (or currently)
<HoppingMadMan> Speaking of old system we work with a company that still uses a old unix system for their invoices and its still uses a dot matrix printer and it is a nightmare because there sys admins don't want to touch it or look at it in fear it might break, it cost them something like $50,000 back in the early 1990
<HoppingMadMan> And it holds all their clients data plus all their stock information even if they went to a new system it would take a good three months to move all the data
<Astro7467> sounds like a Xenix or SCO Linux system
<Astro7467> not that scary if they know Linux or BSD
<Astro7467> data is probably some hybrid text-binary layout that could be parsed with some clever awk/grep/sed magic
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah see living in Mexico has sown me even with being trained in Australia I am to professional and they hate that here, they just get family... There like oh our sun can install Windows and do some HTML, you will now be our Database architect
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah that was what I was think because I asked if you could just dump the raw file out into a usable text and was told no... Last time we tried it took the whole system out
<HoppingMadMan> And with ever hour that system is off they loss money
<Astro7467> sounds like a good reason to move off of it, but until the hardware dies, they will be fearful
<HoppingMadMan> Oh... You would think but they have a tape back up that if it dies they just find some old junk hardware and in Mexico that is easy then restore and keep running
<HoppingMadMan> I think its like in its 30 plus iteration
<HoppingMadMan> When I am there we are just there to drop shit off... I don't want to judge these people because I really do think its the people higher than them that is the problem
<Astro7467> usually is. this is where my N+1 theory comes in
<Astro7467> staff tell them N times what needs to be done
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, I am thankful I am more doing embedded systems stuff here being a sys admin would suck
<Astro7467> you or a 3rd party comes in and tells them once, and it is the smartest idea ever, why are we doing this yesterday?
<Astro7467> *aren't
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah very true Astro7467
<Astro7467> experienced a lot a a external support /consultant - tell them for years, nothing happens. they move to new firm, everything you suggested is implemented
<HoppingMadMan> Also you get payed peanuts here for being a sys admin and they want you with CCNP and Red Hat and think you should have all that cost on you
<Astro7467> that would hurt. I bet a lot go overseas or MNC 1st chance they get
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, if I could get somewhere else I would because I feel my skill is wasted here
<HoppingMadMan> I would love to take my skills somewhere else in the world but having a Mexican wife for lot of counters is super problematic
<guest-sknmsi> hello
<aka> hola
<aka> necesito ayuda
<aka> help to me pls
<Metalindustrien> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE on my MacBook Pro (late 2011 model). I've installed rEFInd in order to be able to boot from a USB Flash drive, and I've created a Ubuntu MATE USB Stick via UNetbootin. But when I try to boot from the USB stick, it seems to launch Grub in a terminal stating something like "MINIMAL BASH LIKE LINE EDITING IS SUPPORTED". How can I get it to boot from the flash drive? I'm fine with
<Metalindustrien>  erasing OS X from the MBP completely
<alkisg> Metalindustrien: I haven't heard good words about unetbootin, I did hear good things about rufus, maybe try that one
<Metalindustrien> alkisg Will do, thanks
<jsphillips86> The panel that pops up when you click the sound icon on the panel is comically small and I have to scroll to see playback controls. How do I fix that?
<seba_> hola
<seba_> esto es un lujo!!!
<DarkPsydeLord> hola!
<seba_> hacia bastante que no usaba LINUX y la verdad que estoy emosionado!!
<seba_> emocionado ja
<seba_> lo unico que no funciona es el audio
<seba_> pero no se que tendra q ver en alsamixer si activo los headphone SI FUNCIONA
<seba_> pero cada vez que reinicio vuelve a pasar
<DarkPsydeLord> que compu tienes?
<DarkPsydeLord> yo en esta compu en especifico paso por eso por que tiene beats audio asi que le hago jack retask
<nomic> .es
<seba_> tengo una EXO
<seba_> notebook
<DarkPsydeLord> seba entra en ubuntu-es aqui la gente se pone mal cuando ve otro idioma que no sea ingles
<seba_> okis thanks
<Acid190> just been reading everywhere that 16.04 (mate) does not support the compiz burn effect, anyone know of a safe work around for this? plugins-extra is installed of course, but does not show the extra effects option in compiz manager.
<DarkPsydeLord> seba_: did you managed to get to the other channel?
<seba_> DarkPsydeLord, i put #Ubuntu.es jaja
<DarkPsydeLord> LOL
<DarkPsydeLord> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<seba__> thnaks
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, everyone, how is everyone, I was just wondering if anyone had any expenses with building GUI software
<zenvok> hi all nice shit going on
<zenvok> i love it :)
<HoppingMadMan> Eh zenvok?
<motion228> hello
<motion228> just installed ubuntu mate
<motion228> what should i download first
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-24
<motion228> hello...
<zenvok> hi
<zenvok> i<m new here so don't worry everything is under control
<zenvok> lol
<zenvok> just the receptionism thats all
<zenvok> who's on duty tonight ?
<j09> I'm thinking about switching to Ubuntu MATE. I've heard you don't have the bug that causes a lot wireless cards to not connect after resume from suspend. Does anyone know if this is true?
<Astro7467> j09, I cannot confirm nor deny, but thought this issue was resolved in all Ubuntu releases 16.04.1, and a non-issue in 16.10 - and that the problem is not DE related
<j09> Ok, I think I may give it a go. Its looks great in a VM.
<HoppingMadMan> I have not been effected by since about two weeks j09 there was a update that came down the pipes that fixed it
<j09> That's good to know HoppingMadMan
<HoppingMadMan> But just remember if you are running a brodcom chips you need the firmware
<j09> It's a Qualcomm Atheros
<HoppingMadMan> You will be fine then
<HoppingMadMan> I never had trouble with my Qualcomm chips
<Astro7467> Wish I could say the same for anything I have with RealTek NICs - I hate RealTek chips - an worse is that they seem to be in everything if it doesn't use an Intel NIC.. grumble .. grumble..
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah.... Don't worry I could say the same thing with my whole HP Laptop... I am really wish I had the cash to upgrade... This thing needs some many tweaks after install any linux ditro I just stay on any LTS because once it starts running stable I just need to pray nothing breaks
<j09> the WIFI seems to work after resume from suspend. Nice!
<j09> Nice. I got my Ubuntu MATE all set up and working nicely. I'm always pleasantly surprised by this distro. It's not much but I left a small tip on the donations page for the pleasure. Thanks guys.
<christian_> hi
<Guest63433> Anyone know how to make the top of the Window appear within the bar at the top? ... am I even making sense?
<Astro7467> The window size is messed up and you cannot drag it down?
<Astro7467> Try ALT-SPACE, should drp the window menu so you can do move or resize - I usually fix with keyboard - mouse can be troublesome
<Guest63433> No, sorry. When I first installed Ubuntu-mate... there was an option that when you maximize the window... the top of the window isn't there. I guess trying to make it behave like a Mac does... where it's built into the top bar
<Astro7467> aH UNDERSTAND - JUST A SEC
<Guest63433> Thanks Astro!
<Guest63433> Been looking for the last half-hour without success
<Astro7467> Control CFentre -> MATE Tweak -> Windows
<Astro7467> De-select "Undecorate maximised windows"
<Guest63433> Under MATE Tweak. Got it. I tried the regular Windows config.
<Guest63433> The reason I disabled it before was because the window controls completely vanished and I couldn't figure out how to unmaximize
<Guest63433> I discovered I could pull it down to unmaximize
<Guest63433> Astro any favorite software that you just have to have on Linux? I'm a little new to it.
<Astro7467> that problem is where my 1st try at guessing your problem comes in
<Astro7467> it happens if you play with layouts etc when there are windows open - they don't seem to get a event to re-size
<Astro7467> *an
<Guest63433> Hmm yeah. I'm not sure if I'll keep it... I was trying to duplicate the MAC behavior but it doesn't quite do it.
<Guest63433> TopMenu Panel Applet doesn't respect the transparency of the top bar
<Guest63433> and there is no way to change from maximized if you enable it... without keyboard shortcuts
<Astro7467> I like it from a screen realestate point of view but find it impractical when doing a lot of window jumping with full screen and tiled windows plus having focus-follow with the mouse
<Guest63433> yeah :/
<Guest63433> maybe someday they will nail it... or I'll learn enough programming to offer a fix :D
<HoppingMadMan> So what have I missed?
<sadac> hello
<swift110> hey all
<alkisg> Hello
<swift110> how are you ali1234
<swift110> alkisg: i mean
<alkisg> I'm fine, do you have some ubuntu-mate support question?
<swift110> hmm
<swift110> no
<tony_> hi
<binarydepth> I was experiementing with Unity
<binarydepth> And installing the Mate desktoip enabled themed Unity
<rmflagg> Hello everyone!  I have a question about the interaction of Mate and Kupfer.
<rmflagg> I don't know if anyone has any experience with Kupfer, but here goes:  When I open an application, say Galculator, and I use Kupfer to open another instance of Galculator, it doen't open a second one, but takes me to the existing instance of Galc.
<rmflagg> When I did this in Cinnamon, it would open a new instance of the application, which is what I would like to happen.  Anyone know how to achieve this?
<jaime> hola...  como puedo instalar el adpatador tplink wn722n
<Akuli> we need a more verbose "don't quit within 10 minutes of asking" in the /topic
<dersven> hi
<dersven> i changed the password of my main-user with passwd user, but now it doesnt work
<dersven> its a really simple pw. its not a typo
<Akuli> did you get any error messages?
<dersven> i cant unlock the screensaver nor sudo su -
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> and it's the same username?
<dersven> yes
<Akuli> have you logged out and back in? i'm not sure why that would matter though
<alkisg> dersven: are you sure you ran passwd user and not sudo passwd?
<dersven> i did sudo su -
<dersven> the passwd user
<dersven> then
<alkisg> Then you changed the root password, not the user password
<alkisg> Try with the old password
<dersven> the old one doesnt work either
<Akuli> passwd user changes password of user
<alkisg> Try: su -
<alkisg> Does the new password work there, for root?
<alkisg> sudo su -; passwd; changes password of root
<dersven> as i said i did passwd user
<alkisg> Ah sorry I missed that part
<alkisg> my bad
<Akuli> does systemd have some kind of weird password managing thing?
<alkisg> No
<Akuli> wouldn't surprise me if it had
<Akuli> how can you be sure?
<Akuli> it has everything...
<alkisg> Hehe
<alkisg> dersven: well, an easy way to reset it is to select "recovery" from grub
<alkisg> There you get root access, so you can reset the password
<dersven> alkisg: yes if that was so easy.. grub isnt displayed
<alkisg> Another is with a live cd
<dersven> i see bios for 0,5secs then black screen, then desktop
<alkisg> Try holding down left shift
<dersven> ok livecd it is ;)
<Akuli> booting straight into a shell from grub is another nice alternative
<Akuli> kind of a hack but hey, it works
<alkisg> if he managed to get a grub menu...
<alkisg> He doesn't get a grub menu though
<dersven> livestick worked
<alkisg> You need to mount and run chroot, then passwd...
<dersven> yes its done
<dersven> workde
<dersven> workde
<dersven> worked
<dersven> damn
<dersven> what do you guys use for remotedesktop
<alkisg> reverse vnc, mostly...
<dersven> i want to phone home from work and managa downloads and stuff
<alkisg> And teamviewer for windows
<alkisg> There's also x2go
<dersven> i want to connect from windows to my linux-desktop
<alkisg> All of the above can do that
<dersven> oh teamviewer as .deb
<dersven> nice
<stich> русо туристо
<dersven> wtf teamviewer uses wine?!
<Akuli> that's lazy
<dersven> and its doesnt work
<dersven> tv doesnt ask for a password on the windows-side
<dersven> uhh strike that
<dersven> version were incompatible
<dersven> it really works
<ubuntu-mate> hi, german here
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-25
<airportbum> hi everyone. I have a question.When I first start Ubuntu Mate it seems my system is fast with no lag times but the longer I use it the slower my system gets so I started Mate Monitor and noticed that I'm swapping memory (I have 2 megs)  but after I close all programs it continues to swap memory. My system gets slower and slower until I reboot and it goes back to normal. Is there a reason for this?
<airportbum> I have a pentium 4 cpu
<airportbum> any thoughts?
<HoppingMadMan> What web browser are you using airportbum?
<airportbum> firefox
<Astro7467> airportbum, think you will find firefox is memory hungry
<Astro7467> for example I currently have firefox (approx dozen tabs) 1.1GB RAM used
<Astro7467> Vivaldi (approx 2 dozen tabs) <300MB
<airportbum> yeah, the problem is the worst when using firefox with several tabs open
<Astro7467> 2 Google sessions (diff google ids) with approx 2 dozen tabs currently open <350MB
<Astro7467> you can flush swap
<airportbum> how i do that?
<Astro7467> sudo swapoff -a ; sudo swapon -a
<airportbum> ok, good to know, thanks
<Astro7467> if u hv free RAM > swap used will occur pretty fast - else it can take hours if memory is tight
<Astro7467> you can also reduce 'swappinesss' - there is a sysctl.conf setting that can increase system resistence to using swap
<Astro7467> a quick google should reveal it
<airportbum> the other problem...if i put any memory in bank 0 the computer wont boot until the third try so i had to put booth memory sticks in bank 1
<airportbum> so i think there is no memory paging?
<Astro7467> AFAIK, paging isn't related to banks - banks is related to RAM channels and performance at the hardware level
<airportbum> video playback in firefox is almost impossible, I have to use VLC
<Astro7467> eg if you hv 4 slots and dual channel memory, for max performance you would put 1 DIMM in each bank
<Astro7467> e.g. DIMM 1A & DIMM 2A
<airportbum> thats what I thought...the system usually wont boot with a stick in each bank
<airportbum> so I can't use the first to slots
<airportbum> its an old computer that my employer thew away
<Astro7467> I would be suspecting a hardware issue with the slots in this scenario
<airportbum> yeah...if I put a memory stick in each bank the computer will eventually boot with no post beep and seem to work ok...I guess thats why they threw it away
<airportbum> the other thing i notice is when I watch a mp4 video the cpu is at nearly 100%
<airportbum> but an avi just coast along at about 15 to 20%
<Astro7467> otgher thot is if the BIOS allows changing of settings related to memory timings etc, someone has altered these - a bios settings reset may help (probably grab ur cell/mobile/handphone a snap pics of each page before doing so just incase)
<airportbum> ok
<airportbum> other than that...for a free computer I love Ubuntu Mate
<Astro7467> cpu probably old enough not to have the extensions for x264 decoding optimization
<airportbum> it really sucked when It was running hp
<airportbum> xp
<airportbum> if i want to watch a youtube video I have to capture the address then load in in vlc and it runs great but the videos wont run in firefox or vivaldi at all
<airportbum> the videos freeze and all i get is the audio
<Astro7467> u installed the Codec pack from Software Boutique? Wondering if that would help - VLC is self-contained AFAIK - whereas FF & Vivaldi could be using system libraries
<airportbum> hmmm...I'll check that out. I haven't loaded the Codecs
<airportbum> what is AFAIK?
<Astro7467> As Far As I Know
<airportbum> oh...sheese sorry
<airportbum> hahaha
<airportbum> hahaha...well, I loaded the codecs and I'm watching two youtube videos and a movie. The cpu is at 100% but everything works
<airportbum> memory is at 50%
<Astro7467> good to know - thx for the update
<airportbum> thanks for the tips guys.
<airportbum> this really gives my fans a work out
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> How is everyone doing?
<mate|87893> buenas
<alkisg> Καλημέρα
<astro_ruzzarin> i have a problem
<astro_ruzzarin> i can't install vino for ubuntu mate
<Guest88635> G'day my fellow Mate inmates
<nxs-45> I am new to Linux my son set me up on Ubuntu Mate and I am enjoying my experience on it as a new user. I was hoping that someone here could be kind enough to tell me if it is possible to install Linux Mint Mate menu on Ubuntu Mate and if so how does one go about it ? Thanks for your help in advance.
<alkisg> They are different distros, you either have ubuntu mate _or_ linux mint mate
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate is better though, why would you want mint?
<nxs-45> alkisg, Allow me to clarify I want Ubuntu Mate I just want the Linux Mint menu it holds some advantages and I enjoy it I just want the menu with the search function found in Linux Mint Mate.
<nxs-45> oops found in the Linux Mint Mate menu.
<alkisg> nxs-45: in the system menu, there's mate-tweak
<alkisg> You can select the mint menu from there
<sixwheeledbeast> System > Prefs > Look and Feel > MATE Tweak
<nxs-45> alkisg, sixwheeledbeast Thanks so much I will look into this right now .
<sixwheeledbeast> There are different options for your panels and windows there. I am not quite sure what feature you like from mint but I am sure there will be an equivalent in Mate
<nxs-45> alkisg, sixwheeledbeast I did look at Mate Tweak as you both suggested but it does not offer a Mint Mate Menu. Any ideas on how I could install the Mind Mate Menu into Ubuntu Mate ? I am new to Linux but not afraid to give things a go. Thanks
<alkisg> nxs-45: try "redmond" and "enable advanced menu"
<alkisg> I think that's what mint uses
<raul_> alkisg, Thanks I will do that right now.
<nxs-45> alkisg, Thank you so much that did the trick.
<alkisg> np
<sixwheeledbeast> You could just switch on advanced menu and leave as Ubuntu-MATE panel if you like, the choice is yours.
<kelompok6> #join hackerinside
<raul_> sixwheeledbeast, Thanks I did just that.
<sixwheeledbeast> np
<guest-opr1wo> installed ubuntumate on rpi3 and only guest account aviable and asks for password if i want to install anything. but i have no set a password. how can i delte this guest shit and just get a normal login_
<HoppingMadMan> I saw, that someone was having trouble with memory management yesterday, did anyone help out that person?
<swift110> hmm
<shawn_> hello all im new to mate what should i do when after installing
<shawn_> should i start with ther updates
<HoppingMadMan> Yes
<HoppingMadMan> And the software manger
<shawn_> software manager do you mean synaptic
<HoppingMadMan> No the Ubuntu Software Center
<shawn_> oh the store
<HoppingMadMan> There are two now, one that is like the Gnome and the old Ubuntu One
<shawn_> kay
<HoppingMadMan> I use both
<shawn_> sweet i think ill go with the orange one thgen
<HoppingMadMan> I like both as someone of the new packages can not be found in the old one
<shawn_> the new one does it look like a white bag with a globe
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, I am starting to use apt-get more than the software manger if you know what you are looking for that is the best method
<shawn_> thanks for the help
<HoppingMadMan> If you new to the world of Linux the new software manger is much better
<Metalindustrien> After 48 hours of attempting to get Ubuntu MATE installed on my MacBook Pro I'm really close to giving up... I've installed rEFInd, so booting from a USB Flash drive is not a problem, I've even succesfully made a flash drive with Ubuntu MATE 6.10 on it, and I can get to the GRUB bootloader and choose 'Try Ubuntu MATE live'. But after that I just get a black screen. I've tried waiting for HOURS but the screen remains
<Metalindustrien>  black. What am I doing wrong here?
<HoppingMadMan> I might have a clue, just give me a little while
<HoppingMadMan> Is it a power pc mac or a x86?
<Metalindustrien> HoppingMadMan If you're talking to me, it's x64
<HoppingMadMan> Are you running MacOS along side it
<Metalindustrien> No, I'm trying to boot directly into the Live Flash drive. I'm trying to switch completely from MacOS (currently installed) to Ubuntu MATE
<HoppingMadMan> What year of MacBook Pro is it
<Metalindustrien> Late 2011 (gen 8,2)
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, my wife had the something the same, we ended up install rEFInd in MacOSX then install Linux over the top and it worked...
<Metalindustrien> The most annoying part is that I don't know if it's trying to read things from the USB stick or if it has frozen
<Metalindustrien> I have installed rEFInd. But I can't install Linux because I can never get any further than the GRUB screen where you can select 'Run Ubuntu MATE live', 'Install Ubuntu MATE' or 'Check disc for defects'. All three result in a black screen
<HoppingMadMan> How are you installing the ISO or IMG to the USB?
<Metalindustrien> From terminal, the hdiutils if=/img.img of=/dev/disk3 (or something like that) command
<HoppingMadMan> Try using etcher to copy the ISO to the USB because I never ran into any issues with it making device that works
<Metalindustrien> Huh, I've never heard of Etcher - thanks, I'll try that out :)
<HoppingMadMan> I have used Terminal, Gnome disk etc all have failed once in a while
<HoppingMadMan> Etcher has never failed me yet
<Metalindustrien> If all else fails I'll probably just go out and buy a burnable DVD. It's just annoying that you can only buy them in 20-packs :/
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah don't worry, my wifes Macbook was a pain in the ass to run linux
<HoppingMadMan> Still can't get the web cam to work
<Metalindustrien> :-(
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah, I also have trouble with my HP but its all we have for now... So I have a git repo with all the scrips I need to re-install Linux on our laptops
<ouroumov_> HoppingMadMan, I think Metalindustrien could have tried using "nomodeset" kernel boot parameter.
<HoppingMadMan> Maybe, I can't be sure, it seems that using nomodeset would get that type of results
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-26
<axident> New linux user here, just did a dual boot of ubuntu-mate with my Windows 10 rig and I can't seem to get Steam working.  Tried from multiple package managers... no luck
<axident> anyone able to help me try and get steam working in my new install?
<oldrocker99> Hello
<mate|26817> whats app?
<Bray90820> So for the life of me I can't seem to get ubuntu mate for the raspberry pi working
<Bray90820> I have used DD to write the image over and over again
<Bray90820> "sudo dd if='/media/data/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img' of=/dev/sdd1"
<Astro7467> 1st boot is slow from memory - screen doesn't come on until it does a partition resize
<Astro7467> I hv made a couple of images for Pi 3 Mod B, and piTop without issue
<Astro7467> could also be a corrupt img file causing issue - think checksums are published on the download page
<alkisg> Bray90820: and what are the contents of that partition now, if you run "ls"?
<Bray90820> Honestly I can't even mount the partition
<Bray90820> alkisg:
<alkisg> Bray90820: is it formatted as a fat partition first?
<alkisg> And, what is the output of this? file /media/data/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img
<Bray90820> It is formatted fat yes
<Bray90820> bash: /media/data/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<alkisg> I wrote a "file" there
<alkisg> Do include it in the command
<alkisg> file /media/data/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img
<Astro7467> for comparison this is my img file;
<Bray90820> alkisg: http://pastebin.com/raw/th2Un1pT
<Astro7467> DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 1 : ID=0xc, active, start-CHS (0x0,32,33), end-CHS (0x8,73,1), startsector 2048, 131072 sectors; partition 2 : ID=0x83, start-CHS (0x8,73,2), end-CHS (0x3d3,15,60), startsector 133120, 15595520 sectors
<alkisg> Since it's a boot sector, you're suppose to write it to sdd, not to sdd1
<alkisg> *Since it contains an MBR...
<alkisg> Try to dd it to sdd, then run sudo partprobe /dev/sdd, and then mount sdd1
<Bray90820> So format and run it again with sdd instead of sdd1?
<alkisg> Without formatting
<alkisg> The MBR is the format
<alkisg> Take care to unmount everything first, of course
<alkisg> if you have anything mounted off of sdd*
<Bray90820> Would it hurt to format because it can't find /dev/sdd
<alkisg> You can't format sdd if you can't find it
<alkisg> Unplug and re-plug it
<Bray90820> Lets just say for sake of argument I could find it would it hurt to format it?
<alkisg> No, but your formatting will be reformatted
<alkisg> So it's utterly useless
<alkisg> Formatting means writing the mbr
<alkisg> dd then writes the new mbr over the formatting that you did
<alkisg> so it's completely pointless to format before dd'ing an mbr
<Bray90820> well I need to format so dd can find it in the first place
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> The device node for sdd should be there even if it's not formatted
<alkisg> It doesn't need a file system
<alkisg> It's a block device
<alkisg> You only need to format sdd if you want to dd to sdd1
<alkisg> But you want to dd to sdd, not to sdd1
<Bray90820> Your right
<Bray90820> I just formatted it and it still can't be found
<alkisg> How would you format it if it's not there?
<alkisg> What command did you use?!
<alkisg> I think you need to unplug and re-plug the sd card...
<Bray90820> There we go
<Bray90820> I had a few typos
<Bray90820> DD is running now
<Bray90820> I think a half hour for an 8gb file is to long for dd or am I just wrong?
<alkisg> Bray90820: if you switch to another tab, and run: sudo killall -USR1 dd, you'll then be able to switch to the first tab, and see the dd progress messages
<Bray90820> But DD will stop right?
<alkisg> no
<alkisg> USR1 is a special signal that tells dd to show its progress, not stop
<Bray90820> A new terminal window?
<alkisg> Or a new terminal tab, yes
<Bray90820> I think something has gone wrong
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/CAhGLAuB
<alkisg> First of all you should have put "bs=1m" there
<alkisg> Now it's writing byte-by-byte, which makes it super slow
<Bray90820> ow much has it written 5.5g or 5.1g?
<alkisg> What is the output of `ls -lha /media/data/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img` ?
<Astro7467> it shows it is 5/8 of the way through - so you can leave it running a bit longer
<alkisg> GB means gigabyte
<alkisg> GiB means gibibyte
<alkisg> It's the same amount in different measure units, google them
<Astro7467> the GB vs Gib is 100bytes vs 1024bytes notation
<Astro7467> *1000 bytes
<Bray90820> But is the 5.5 the number or is the 5.1 the number it's copied
<alkisg> Eh, it's the same number, you didn't understand...
<Astro7467> as alksig mentioned, for future reference, dd is faster when you give it a Block Size argument (i.e. bs=1M) - it speeds up cos you are say do things in 1 Megabyte junks
<alkisg> What is bigger, 1 meter or 3.28084 feet? Answer, it's the same number in different units.
<alkisg> So 5.5 GB=5.1 GiB, same number in different units
<Astro7467> GB vs GiB is a bit like saying you travel KM vs Miles - same distance/size - different unit of measure
<Bray90820> Oh I see
 * ouroumov_ hates iBs.
<ouroumov_> Bray90820, don't forget to use the command "sync" after dd
<Bray90820> ?
<Bray90820> DD just finished so what d I do?
<ouroumov_> you type "sync" in the terminal
<ouroumov_> and wait for that to complete before unplugging the key
<ouroumov_> It will complete when you get your prompt back
<Bray90820> What will that do?
<ouroumov_> This is needed to flush the write buffer, make sure your data is actually written on the key and not stuck in RAM
<Bray90820> I see
<Bray90820> so I can unmount now?
<Bray90820> ouroumov_:
<Astro7467> yes, once the prompt is back after sync command you are safe to remove the card - unmount it 1st if it has auto-mounted
<Bray90820> Hey Hey Hey it works
<Bray90820> Thanks
<Bray90820> Well idk actually
<Bray90820> I got a kernel panic
<Bray90820> Idk where to go from here
<Astro7467> 1st thing I would do is a full package update
<Astro7467> assuming you can at least boot in and start a terminal
<Bray90820> I can't even do that
<Astro7467> what was you running/doing when the kernel panic occurred?
<Bray90820> I put the SD card in the PI plugged the USB into the pi nd that's the first thing on the screen
<Astro7467> see https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/kernel-panic-during-first-boot/5533
<Astro7467> seems it is a img vs SD card size issue - u using a 8GB SD?
<Bray90820> 32GB card
<Astro7467> that should not be a problem then - but probably worth doing the fsck on ur computer tho
<Astro7467> so the commands - once on your computer - and assuming the sd mounts as /dev/sdd again are;
<chen__> hello
<Astro7467> sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sdb
<Astro7467> sori - start again
<Astro7467> sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sdd2
<Astro7467> sudo resize2fs /dev/sdd2
<Astro7467> sudo fsck.ext4 -f /dev/sdd2
<Bray90820> Astro7467: http://pastebin.com/raw/D9vxSZnH
<Astro7467> that all checked out OK
<Bray90820> So what next?
<Astro7467> before you said plug in USB - assumeed you meant the USB-OTG power?
<Bray90820> Yes
<Astro7467> try booting the Pi again - not seen this issue before - assume you can boot the Pi with NOOBS or Raspbian OK?
<alkisg> Can you upload a photo of the kernel panic?
<Bray90820> I haven't tried NOOBS or Raspbin but yes i can get you a picture
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/IMG_20170126_023532.jpg
<Bray90820> alkisg: Astro7467 Any more info for me
<Astro7467> I am mobile at the moment.
<alkisg> Nah, I can't see anything useful in that kernel panic
<Bray90820> So you don know what I should do next?
<Astro7467> only other thoughts are ; Using power supply strong enough (2.5a 5.1v for Pi 3 B). try DD again or grab NOOBS to confirm Pi isn't faulty
<Bray90820> I have a pi 2
<alkisg> I'm not sure pi 2's can boot from usb...
<Bray90820> Uh
<Bray90820> Ubuntu is being installed on an SD card
<Bray90820> USB s for power
<alkisg> And is it 2 Ampere?
<Bray90820> Yes
<Bray90820> It's a QC3 charger
<alkisg> OK then no ideas, like Astro7467 said, try dd again or try noobs
<Bray90820> Thanks anyways
<sachin> Hello! anyone tell me the process to create bootable drive with presistant storage using dd command?
<ouroumov_> sachin, it's not possible
<sachin> Is there any way I can create bootable drive with presistant storeage?
<ouroumov_> Yes but not with dd. Persistant storage requires finesse, dd is a hammer.
<sachin> ok..
<ouroumov_> sachin, try unetbootin
<sachin> is that in official repo?
<ouroumov_> Yes, in universe, however hang on
<ouroumov_> yeah no I don't have a ppa
<ouroumov_> so just sudo apt install unetbootin
<sachin> cool! thanks buddy!
<ouroumov_> yw
<comptekki> I have ubuntu-mate installed (16.10) and have an external monitor that I've set as default.  Sometimes when I unpluge the external moniter the top panel doesn't move over to the laptop screen.  When it does this.  Is there a way to get the panel to move over?
<alkisg> Go to the monitors dialog and disable the external one , at that point
<alkisg> Or run xrandr
<comptekki> ok, will try that next time.  Thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> Control Center > Displays will be the place to look
<comptekki> There is no menu to get to that.  I can right-click on desktop and open terminal.  But if it opens on the right screen area.....
<alkisg> It usually opens where the mouse cursor is
<alkisg> You can also assign a shortcut to a script, e.g. alt+ctrl+0 => turn off external monitor
<comptekki> via top or xtree and can see that mate-control-ce is the process, but there is none by that name via which - must start from something else
<alkisg> ps aux|grep control
<alkisg> You'll see mate-control-center
<comptekki> ah - yes and I moved my mouse over to the laptop window and it does open on the side the mouse is - thanks!
<un1x00> Is anyone here running ubuntu mate on macbook dual boot?
<comptekki> macbook pro 2015
<comptekki> I use refind for booting - when needed
<comptekki> once I go in to ubuntu-mate - it seems to then just but from there - no more refind until I run refind install from mac side - probably could run from ubuntu side also
<comptekki> you may need to run sip off - boot from utility partition and run terminal and then run csrutil disable
<comptekki> I know I had to do that to install refind - can't remember if it's needed to install ubuntu grub
<comptekki> sip started with el cap - not sure which mac os you have
<dbrass> Hi, I would have a small feature request but I don't know where I should ask for it. Unfortunately, I'm not a programmer and I have no clue where the fix should be made.
<dbrass> When unmounting a USB drive, it would be great to have a notification when all the writes are done and the drive can be "safely removed"
<dbrass> I once destroyed a drive by pulling it out too early after unmounting it and I want to avoid this kind of problem in the future
<HoppingMadMan> Ok, I would go to the launchpad page and request a feature
<dbrass> I tried asking this question on #mate but no one is active since over an hour
<dbrass> the launchpad of ubuntu-mate?
<dbrass> Or should I go for the upstream (mate)?
<HoppingMadMan> I would go upstream
<HoppingMadMan> Personally because or maybe someone here can do it in Ubuntu Mate and then push it upstream
<HoppingMadMan> But this would be the place to ask
<HoppingMadMan> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/
<dbrass> yeah, there is probably a higher chance of the feature being seen if I post it in ubuntu-mate,s launchpad
<HoppingMadMan> Maybe, or do you use Twitter or Facebook
<dbrass> I don't have an account in either
<dbrass> (of them)
<HoppingMadMan> Oh, ok well try hang around in here maybe one of the devs might come by and see it or if not some one might know a dev personally and can send your request on
<HoppingMadMan> If you use git maybe you could message some of the Devs
<dbrass> I'll try to catch wimpy of poppey in the jb channel
<dbrass> (or)
<HoppingMadMan> Yeah that was going to be my next suggestion just DM them on IRC they are really nice people and sure wouldn't be bothered it and if not might be able to grant your request
<dbrass> or otherwise they'll direct me to the best method (as they see fit)
<dbrass> thanks for your help
<thea> is the new menu for mate (brisk) allready in the ppa for 16.04?
<Astro7467> I haven't looked in the last week or so, but suspect 16.04 won't get briskmenu as it looks like it is GTK3 - but haven't confirmed that
<Astro7467> I just looked at Wimpy's ppa and no xenial pkg there still
<thea> thank you for looking
<thea> i was there to but couldnt figure out if its in there or not
<thea> too
<Astro7467> I hv the ppa on my xenial install, so I just saw the error from apt update is still there - lazy but effective
<wayne_> hi all
<wayne_> does anyone know how to resolve the sync issue with chromium on ubuntu mate?
<HoppingMadMan> Never had that issues before wayne_ any more information than that?
<wayne_> ive been trying to get syncing of bookmarks and extensions working in chromium
<wayne_> ive tried removing and reinstalling and also clearing all application cache/history
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-27
<ubuntu-mate> anyone here know how to get Steam up and running?
<tiox> I saw a thread in UMC about WMs mate-tweak supports, I wonder when it'll stop bugging out if Compiz 0.8 is installed?
<tiox> From prior experience you can pick Compiz but mate-tweak will wag a finger at you about an unsupported WM.
<jimme> HEY
<sachin> Hello, I am thinking to use only console mode and start GUI only when I want to, I looked up for tutorial and found that they aren't working on 16.04. How can I boot into console mode only?
<guest-GJP1mH>  faccio a cambiare utente del blocco schermo?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<henk_> khlh
<ubuntu-mate> Hi everyone, can I have some help to recover my ubuntu please ...?
<ubuntu-mate> my Hard disk is full and i can not log in ... I need to deletes files, please anyone to help me
<ubuntu-mate> i just log in with my USB
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: you are booted with a live usb stick now?
<ubuntu-mate> A ny brave to help me to delete some files in my HD
<ubuntu-mate> yes live usb
<alkisg> What is the output of this command? sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu-mate> but i can not get to my hd
<ubuntu-mate> i never use the terminal
<ubuntu-mate> if i do    sudo lsblk --fs it will delete some files for me ?
<alkisg> No, it will show us your disk partitions
<alkisg> So that we know what you need to mount
<ubuntu-mate> ok i do it in my terminal
<alkisg> Yes
<ubuntu-mate> i can write   sudo lsblk --fs    the there is a vertical line i do not know how to write it ?
<ubuntu-mate> any help
<alkisg> Do you know how to copy/paste things?
<alkisg> Use right click
<ubuntu-mate> ok i try
<ubuntu-mate> i have done it an i get http://terbin.com/au6r
<ubuntu-mate> what i do now ???
<ubuntu-mate> the above line is on my terminal
<alkisg> Now run this: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; xdg-open /mnt
<alkisg> You will see a file manager
<ubuntu-mate> ok i try
<alkisg> Then go to /mnt/home/username and delete what you want
<ubuntu-mate> ok i gor a lot of folder now
<ubuntu-mate> whith one i have to delete to get more space please !
<ubuntu-mate> i can delete some of my download or music files but i do not know where ther are ?
<ubuntu-mate> i may be on the USB not on the Hard Disk of my Computer ...?
<ubuntu-mate> any help ?
<ubuntu-mate> any help how do i reach the hard disk on my computer to delete files please
<ubuntu-mate> thank you for trying to help me but i could not get to the H.D on my computer
<ubuntu-mate> it look like i'm on The USB H.D
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<ubuntu-mate> is there a way to access my hard disk with the terminal !
<ubuntu-mate> my computer H.D
<ubuntu-mate> thank you for any help, i have not been successful buy for now  :-)
<mate|17291> can ubuntu MATE run modern software, like google chrome and minecraft?
<Bray90820> So is this screen normal upon first boot of ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi?
<Bray90820> http://i39.tinypic.com/8vrlhc.jpg
<nomic> no
<nomic> you should see system messages
<nomic> what are you using for vid cable
<Bray90820> nomic: I am using HDMI
<nomic> something has gone wrong
<Bray90820> Well right now I am returning the image
<Bray90820> reburning
<nomic> thought
<nomic> its not doing anything
<nomic> but you get some video
<nomic> that is m ore hardware
<Bray90820> From the info I found it looks like the kernel.img file is failing to boot
<Bray90820> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/19354/raspberry-pi-with-boots-up-with-rainbow-screen
<nomic> you have bad image
<nomic> follow instrucitons on article
<nomic> known about
<nomic> maybe also
<nomic> ask in #raspibian
<Bray90820> I might
<Bray90820> But since I'm using the ubuntu mate image I think I should stick here
<kencussion> Hey there. Trying to get Hyper terminal (https://hyper.is) running as default terminal. Installed it and it's not showing in Preferred Applications. Was able to set CTRL ALT T to open it, but can't figure out how to get folders to open in Hyper with the "Open Terminal Here" option in the right click menu in folders
<kencussion> What command should I use if I want to change the Pointer speed acceleration from the terminal?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-28
<elsa> hola
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<CharlieHustle> hello
<Guest49229> hey guys, i need help with my hdmi audio
<CharlieHustle> I would love to help you but today is my first day on linux. still breaking stuff.
<Guest49229> i'm very green with linux myself...
<CharlieHustle> hi again!
<CharlieHustle> new to linux, but I've installed an application no through the software center. it works, i can get it to load using sudo but i would like to have it in my applications menu along the top, is there a way to do so?
<SuperEngineer> CharlieHustle: it might help the folks to know which application, which linux etc.
<CharlieHustle> the application was electrum. I am using ubuntu-mate 16.04
<CharlieHustle> oh, wait, it does show up after I closed my terminal. I hadn't closed terminal since the installation. could that be why?
<SuperEngineer> yes
<SuperEngineer> now restart & see if it works as expected / hoped ;-)
<CharlieHustle> ah, thank you!
<SuperEngineer> [restart not always neccessary... it just proves to yourself that all is ok
<ubuntu-mate> hi Id like install on my thinkpad l450 mate but in chesse webcam is not working in ubuntu 16 I have same problem cam you help me please?
<SuperEngineer> is the webcam actually turned on?
<SuperEngineer> [I don't know the l450 but perhaps it has a keyboard special key to activate it]
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<SuperEngineer> [check the little icons on the Function keys]
<ubuntu-mate> no device found in chesse
<SuperEngineer> that is expected message for a webcam it can't find / or not turned on.  How do you know it is actually activated?
<SuperEngineer> I ask these simple / silly questions from my own experience.  I had same problem once only to find that the webcam was not activated [I had forgot to actually connect my [external webcam] usb plug]  :-)
<SuperEngineer> ah well, looks like he/she forgot to connect the "patience" adaptor as well :-D
<CharlieHustle> I was logged out so I never saw the other person to whom you were speaking with!
<CharlieHustle> I think I like ubuntu mate. linux seems a little intimidating but it's fairly easy to figure out. there's almost a google result for any question I have that tells me to sudo something and it works!
<SuperEngineer> CharlieHustle: you are correct about massive help being readily available.  Beware of some googles giving you commands starting with sudo.  Not everybody on the internet is as nice as the people here.  Always try to get a 2nd opinion before executing an unknown sudo command.
<CharlieHustle> Will do! Thanks for the advice! :)
<SuperEngineer> np
<SuperEngineer> time to be boring and go do the shopping now.  Have fun folks.
<nmcunix> hi guys
<nmcunix> anyone here can give me the rundown on the processor microcode driver
<nmcunix> its under additional drivers
<nmcunix> for my Intel
<sixwheeledbeast> what would you like to know?
<nmcunix> hey sixwheeledbeast
<nmcunix> the processor microcode driver
<nmcunix> to install or not install ?
<nmcunix> good idea or bad idea ?
<sixwheeledbeast> If your machine works without it and your not sure leave it alone?
<nmcunix> yeah true .. i just have one of those Dell Inspiron 15 7559 laptops ..
<nmcunix> gives beans with all distros
<nmcunix> because of the intel / nvidia graphics
<nmcunix> wasnt sure if the microcode had anything to do with the intel graphic
<sixwheeledbeast> Microcode is CPU related, from memory it's a patch from the chip manufacturer added at boot, this would stop the need to apply the patch with a BIOS flash.
<jasir> hello
<SuperEngineer> jasir: hello
<peter__> moin
<klavinsigors> Hello, is this the help channel for Ubuntu MATE?
<HoppingMadMan> Has anyone lost the wifi indicator after updating?
<raspi_noob> alis list channels
<raspi_noob> alis
<seba_> join
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-29
<mati> random question but just testing out ubuntu mate on virtualbox and im wondering how to go about getting rid of software that is already installed i have looked in the software boutique
<NormanClegg> you mean like apt-get remove firefox?
<galbron> Buenos dias
<galbron> desde España
<galbron> Atención pregunta, he instalado virtualbox desde consola con el comando sudo apt-get install virtualbox, pero no lo encuentro en el menú, he hecho algo mal?
<galbron> tengo Ubuntu 16.04-01
<SuperEngineer> galbron: #ubuntu-es ?
<galbron> Yes thanks
<Guest40777> z
<luigi> buongiorno come si fa l' overclock direttamente da ubuntu mate
<luigi> ?
<henghao> hi
<henghao> jljlj
<henghao> fhj
<henghao> fj
<henghao> fj
<henghao> f
<henghao> jg
<henghao> jg
<henghao> jj
<henghao> hi,i come from China,
<henghao> Happy Chinese New Year!
<SuperEngineer> & happy <henghao> hi
<SuperEngineer> <henghao> jljlj
<SuperEngineer> <henghao> fhj
<SuperEngineer> <henghao> fj
<SuperEngineer> <henghao> fj
<SuperEngineer> <henghao> f
<SuperEngineer> <henghao> jg
<SuperEngineer> <henghao> jg
<SuperEngineer> <henghao> jj  to you too
<bort> guys, is there a way to disable the pop-up message while hovering over menu entries??
<SuperEngineer> errrmmm... don't hover over them?
<bort> :D
<bertolo> hello, is there a way to delete themes from the appearence menu that have been removed from the system? like when i install and remove arc-theme, it is still there in the menu. appreciate any help here :)
<elzro> is anyone on this channel that can help me with what is most likely a simple problem
<elzro> I seem to be running out of disk space, and I believe it is due to constant updates to the OS while the old updates are being retained
<elzro> how do I clear all the old updates?
<elzro> would someone competent with linux ubuntu mate be willing to help me solve an issue with my computer?
<adam__> wag1 bitches
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-22
<marcosfermin> Hello guys. I just installed Ubuntu MATE on a MacBook Pro and configured GRUB. Has any of you done it? I would like to share some thoughts about the experience
<diogenes_> grub should be configurred automatically
<marcosfermin> diogenes_: Yes, but not automatically recognized by the laptop itself
<marcosfermin> because of the EFI sector that OS X allocates
<marcosfermin> It hides the GRUB
<marcosfermin> and Linux comes first
<marcosfermin> So I disable that hiding of GRUB
<diogenes_> oh it's on macbook, ok
<vlt> Hello. How can I create a clickable icon on the desktop that will run /my/shell_script.sh on Ubuntu 16.04 MATE?
<marcosfermin> vlt: Yes you can
<marcosfermin> Get the code from any .desktop file
<diogenes_> vlt, the easiest way is to use libremenu application
<marcosfermin> and change the path (and icon) with yours
<vlt> marcosfermin: Thanks, I'll try to find one.
<diogenes_> or use alacarte too
<vlt> diogenes_: Neither a `libremenu` nor an `alacarte` command is found :-/
<diogenes_> vlt, sudo apt install libremenu
<diogenes_> and sudo apt install alacarte
<diogenes_> there you can even specify the category you want your shorcut to be placed
<vlt> marcosfermin: I have not a single *.desktop file in my ~ to copy from :D
<marcosfermin> vlt: google is your friend ;)
<vlt> Ok, I found an example on https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/   When I use this the target script is executed (I checked that by inserting a `touch file` command) but I don't see the expected output: an rdesktop login screen.
<vlt> Any idea how to do that?
<higiniomarquez20> hola
<vlt> When I open a terminal window (ctrl+alt+t, for example) and run the script it works fine and I get rdesktops's login screen as output. When clicking the .desktop file I don't get that window.
<vlt> This is the .desktop file: http://termbin.com/bcxv
<raspberrypi> hi
<raspberrypi> Firefox had a problem and crashed.
<raspberrypi> To help us diagnose and fix the problem, you can send us a crash report.
<diogenes_> and?
<raspberrypi> you ren   ?
<Nono_25> Bonjour les gens! je suis sur ubuntu mate et raspberry pouvez vous me dire si il a d'autres gens dans le même cas que moi?  Merci
<lenovohelp> Hello all.  Can anyone help me with an issue regarding a Lenovo Yoga 2 11?
<diogenes_> Nono_25,
<diogenes_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<diogenes_> lenovohelp,
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lenovohelp> Oh, okay.  Got it.  Sorry, new to the whole IRC thing.  I have a Lenovo Yoga 2 11, with no HDD.  I was an idiot and booted a Ubuntu MATE 17.10 LiveUSB and now I can no longer boot from anything else besides this usb stick.  I think it has to do with that bug a few weeks back.
<lenovohelp> No idea if the re-release of the 17.10 ISO will fix it or not but I'm about to try it.
<diogenes_> lenovohelp, it will definitely be fixed but that means that the fix will affect only the future installations unfortunately it can't fix the already damaged machines
<diogenes_> if it's a new laptop then you might consider returning and asking for refund
<lenovohelp> I did read something about creating a partition with persistence, and from there installing and booting a new kernel.  Have you heard anything about that?
<lenovohelp> Well it's a second-hand machine and I really don't need it, but I'd hate to throw away good hardware.
<diogenes_> another way is to take your drive out of your lenovo machine, put it into another machine a working one, install linux there then place the drive back\
<sixwheeledbeast> There are instructions that may help on the bugtracker https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734147 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "corrupted BIOS due to Intel SPI bug in kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<mate|59763> just installed ubuntu mate is there some stuff i should install after upfdates are done
<diogenes_> mate|59763, anything you need/want/lack
<mate|59763> assume i need get propriatary drivers  but all i been reading is that flash player is security risk but  the tube dont work without it
<diogenes_> mate|59763, what tube? :) red one?
<mate|59763> prety mutch any thing that uses glash
<mate|59763> '
<mate|59763> flash
<diogenes_> you need no flash
<diogenes_> you need google-chrome
<diogenes_> and it has everything built-in
<mate|59763> ah so firefox not good enough
<diogenes_> for ff you have to install flash
<mate|59763> i assumed as mutch  k thanks for info need restart updates done
<diogenes_> ok
<swift110x60> how do I update my kernel
<swift110x60>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.13.0-26-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntuÿ	 "xenialÿ	" 16.04uÿ	 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.0GiB, 61.8% free ** Disk: Total: 107.9GiB, 68.0% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel29: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Aud
<swift110x60> io Control ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 1h 58m 51s **
<sixwheeledbeast> you don't "need" chrome firefox will also support non-flash video.
<mate|4384> probleme avec xscreensaver dans ubuntu-mate
<caine> hello
<Khan89> hi there
<caine> hello Khan89
<caine> hey
<diogenes_> hey
<Faults> Hey
<mate|63804> hello its me from the other side
<mate|63804> ahahahha ireferenced adele
<mate|63804> am i so funny
<mate|63804> to reach dat levl
<wolf-rayet> hello, I have just install ubuntu mate, everything seems fine but ctlr + alt + shift key shortcut in order to "carry" a window when I change workspaces doesen't seems to work...
<wolf-rayet> Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-23
<mate|49773> hello all i got a amd graphics card sound is going ober hdmi cable but it seems like driver from mate isnt working with it
<mate|49773> and i read that amd isny supported any more and that mate driver for sound suppose to be better for graphics
<mate|49773> is there any thing i can do to make it work without amd driver  hdmi over amd card?
<KingParrot> Hello room
<diogenes_> hello
<KingParrot> Anyone here ever use firefox profile manager?
<klausi_> ?
<KingParrot> yeah
<ircfan> KingParrot: state your actual problem maybe?
<KingParrot> I attempted to install firefox profile manager into Ubuntu MATE from a tar ball but it would not work
<ircfan> and now describe as precise as possible what you mean by "does not work"
<KingParrot> If I recall correctly when I clicked on the icon called profilemanager-bin it would not run.
<caine> whoami
<caine> hello
<Techman> Hi
<diogenes_> hi
<caine> hello Techman
<caine> hello diogenes_
<ircfan> what brings you to this nice place?
<wolf-rayet> > who
<diogenes_> ircfan, the smell of a fried chicken
<ircfan> heh
<wolf-rayet> <caine> on tty1
<wolf-rayet> hello
<wolf-rayet> Techman on tty2 hello
<wolf-rayet> diogenesdiogenes_ on tty3 _
<ircfan> :)
<wolf-rayet> hello
<wolf-rayet> ircfan service hello!
<ircfan> _o/
<wolf-rayet> O7
<Techman> Well I was checking out desktops since Unity is dead and GNOME 3 is eww
<caine> what is tty1?
<Techman> I tried KDE but I can't get used to the different software suite
<Techman> I'm used to gnome and gnome-style apps
<wolf-rayet> you typed whoami so I typed the results of who command...
<caine> w8 I need to change my theme becusae the colors are wrong
<wolf-rayet> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprinter
<Techman> Anyway I saw a video by a guy on YouTube (Chris W...something I think) showing mate in 17.10
<Techman> And all of these different desktop styles had my jaw dropping to the floor
<Techman> So now I'm drinking the MATE koolaid
<wolf-rayet> tty is a way of user to connect to the same machine
<Techman> I need to see if there is a way to sorta combine more than one panel layout though
<Techman> Just as something I can play around with for fun
<Techman> (if anyone reads this later on and knows how please highlight me)
<ircfan> i want to get into python for the sake of playing around
<ircfan> my brain disagrees tho
<bezzibuzz> is unity dead though?
<caine> hello I'm back!
<ircfan> thats nice, wb caine
<caine> thnx
<caine> but I might be gone again this new linux is making me theme problems!!!
<caine> hey I'm back fixed all themes problems!!!
<diogenes_> caine, you deserve a medal of honor!!!
<caine> Yeah, or IT certificate!!!
<ircfan> *ta da da daaaaaa*
<ircfan> :D
<caine> ircfan, what's that?
<ircfan> celebration music
<caine> yeah you can hear it
<ircfan> its in my entire body :P
<ircfan> but without being silly. its really cool what you can do with patience
<caine> ircfan, what do you mean?
<ircfan> i mean 10 years ago using linux was dedicated to people who studied computer science. but now there is very good documentation
<caine> You'r right I think people are evolving... And too fast I might add!!!
 * ircfan nods
<caine> what is nods?
<caine> and why nobody other is talking??
<ircfan> maybe they are busy
<ircfan> to nod is when you say that you agree with your head gesture without using your mouth
<caine> oh I know that word just the suplmenet of the letter "s" got me confused
<caine> and very good discription, staright from Oxford!!
<ircfan> haha
<ircfan> in the background i am looking around for information regarding mind mapping
<ircfan> the free tools suck. all 3 that i found are written in java
<caine> so there are 91 people hear and now one chating just the two of us
<ircfan> a relatively high number of irc users place their client here and there and walk away for days or weeks
<caine> and the server doesn't discoonect them?
<ircfan> yeah
<ircfan> i am not sure about the purpose of this
<caine> of what of chatting?
<ircfan> haha, of luring / idling
<ircfan> lurking even
<caine> they lurk behind the shadows
<ircfan> shadow came to my mind too, hmmm
<ircfan> ah! a place where more people are active: the ubuntu-mate website!
<ircfan> do you know it already?
<caine> it's a fraze from a movie i think
<caine> the web site? isn't it the same channel?
<ircfan> "ubuntu-mate.community" is a web forum style thing
<caine> yeah I figured that out, but isn't it redirects to this channel?
<ircfan> i need to go for a while, hope to see you back some time
<caine> ok, see you.. byebye
<newusr> hello everyone
<diogenes_> hello
<newusr> i have ubuntu mate 16.04 lts with this kernel 4.13.0-31-generic
<newusr> i have rlt tl wn822n
<newusr> and with the previous kernel works perfect
<newusr> now i have weak signal
<newusr> i have search everything on google
<newusr> but i cannot fix it
<newusr> any suggestions?
<caine> hello
<nemo> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<kori_> <(o.O)>
<kori_> hi
<ubuntu-mate_> no bootable device -- thats th message i get after installing ubuntu to hdd,,tried anoher distro and same message ,,, i ne ,, pls point me in a direction or any advice ,,much tks
<Khan> ummm
<Khan> most likely cause... you haven't configured the bios to try to boot from the HDD where you installed it?
<Khan> and its still trying to boot from the removable media?
<ubuntu-mate_> it had a worm virus but cleared now i believe
<ubuntu-mate_> bios was alreday configured to install w hdd a 1st boot,,i looked it is still 1st boot device
<Khan> to install? you mean to boot?
<ubuntu-mate_> also its a new hdd i ordered,installed as main hdd
<Khan> then maybe is Grub-related.... maybe we'll need some of the veterans here to help you out, but maybe you'll need to give us more insight
<ubuntu-mate_> ok wiil try tks ,,its still configured like it was when windows was installed
<ubuntu-mate_> i replaced the main hdd with a new clean one
<ubuntu-mate_> got to do chores now but will check later , any help appreciated,tks
<mandje> best practice to remote desktop into umate?
<ubuntu-mate_> will try it mandje
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-24
<ubuntu-mate> comment choisir son système lancé au démarrage (linux ou windows)
<diogenes_> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<roy> hello MATErs
<roy> :)
<roy> is there anybody in there?
<diogenes_> roy, you need any particular person?
<roy> just wanted to say hello to everybody in this wonderful community
<roy> :)
<diogenes_> oh great! we're glad and likewise!
<nico_> #metoo ^^
<nico_> i'm a mac user but started using ubuntu mate on an old thinkpad x220 and really like it!
<ubuntu-mate> :joinubuntu.fr
<ubuntu-mate> zhe shi shenme wanyi
<karjala__> Should we disallow Ubuntu (plain or MATE) from retrieving update "processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs"?
<karjala__> I think I remember Intel saying we shouldn't install their firmware bugfix
<karjala__> isn't that so?
<karjala__> but if Intel is recommending we don't install it, then why is Ubuntu serving it?
<karma22rasp> hi friends
<diogenes_> hi
<chamaleon> hi
<lbraun> hi
<lbraun> hi
<lot> Why did Tor stop working?
<diogenes_> lot, what do you mean?
<lot> It wont load
<diogenes_> how did you install it?
<lot> in boutique
<diogenes_> download from the official site
<lot> I downloaded it
<lot> yes
<lot> Was working until an update yesterday and now it won't launch
<diogenes_> so extract the archive, double click on it
<diogenes_> try to run it in the terminal
<lot> From the App or the boutique
<diogenes_> from the extracted archive
<lot> Let me see
<lot> Probably not that smart.
<deniz> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<deniz> I'm trying to set Axess monitor to raspberry
<deniz> I do not know the chipset
<deniz> so anyone has any idea
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-25
<mate|24069> hola
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<ubuntu-mate> no me abre el instalador de ubuentu mate
<ubuntu-mate> ubuntu*
<ubuntu-mate> ando en l live
<Belial`> for some reason, plank isn't auto starting on boot.
<Belial`> i added it to start up applications, but as soon as i save it and close it out, it's no longer there the next time i check
<Belial`> has anyone else had this problem?
<Belial`> fixed. needed to copy /usr/share/applications/plank.desktop to ~/.config/autostart/
<erin_> Hi
<erin_> need help with repos ... i have installed Ubuntu Mate 16.1o
<erin_> but fail when i try to install apps
<Guest99410> Hey, complete noob here. I've installed programs through Software boutique. How do i make them appear on my desktop so I can launch them from there, not from boutique itself?
<erin_> i change my repos,
<erin_> updating :)
<CrazyTux> hello, how to install Mutiny DE on Ubuntu Mate 16.04?
<is> hello
<sixwheeledbeast> you don't need to install it.
<sixwheeledbeast> You can use MATE Tweak and select Munity in Panel options.
<mate|Jafar> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<mate|Jafar> merci pour votre reponse
<justasking> good evening everybody, is it possible to install software boutique another distributions (GalliumOS and Debian) and how is it done?
<justasking> would be grateful for a few hints, thank you
<Pinebook_> Hello from Montreal, Canada! I just got a Pinebook with Ubuntu Mate, updated it... But the Software Boutique offers no choices... Is it normal?
<Pinebook_> Any tip or idea on how to make the  Software Boutique work?
<diogenes_> Pinebook_, maybe update/upgrade the system
<Pinebook_> Thanks diogenes! My system seems fully updated.
<Pinebook_> But I still see no software in the Boutique.
<diogenes_> what if you try with synaptic?
<Pinebook_> Diogenes, I have to admit that I'm not sure how to do that (VS command line updating with sudo apt-get update then upgrade)
<diogenes_> Pinebook_, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<diogenes_> run that in a single line
<Pinebook_> Thanks, I did not know that trick.  :)
<Pinebook_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<diogenes_> now sudo apt install synaptic
<Pinebook_> It's installing. The message I get in Software Boutique is "Sorry, Welcome could not feature any software for this category that is compatible on this system" in all the categories...
<Pinebook_> install of Synaptic is done, diogenes.
<diogenes_> sorry I have never used boutique, open synaptic and search for software in there.
<Pinebook_> Ok... I'll try that, even if it doesn't solve the issue of the empty Software Boutique...
<Pinebook_> But thanks so much for the help. Maybe somebody has another suggestion?
<mate|48231> hii just started using linux and i was wondering since what version has the spectre and meltdown vulnerabilties been patched in ubuntu mate?do i have to upgrade everything or just the linux kernel?and if its the kernel how do i go about doing that?
<sixwheeledbeast> If you have a currently supported version and updated you are patched
<sixwheeledbeast> you can check this with uname -r in a terminal. It will show your version.
<mate|48231> im not currently in my mate base computer right now i do remember looking up the forums and i saw that my version doesnt have the patch ive been having alot of problem updating and in any case i dont want to update the os  is there a way for me to only update to a supported kernel ?if  its posible can you please refer to the post were is shows how
<mate|48231> thank you
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-26
<Insectorx> Hi.  I just installed ubuntu mate 17.10 on my computer.  Its a 2 ghz core2duo.  It was running windows 7 fine, but i was curious about linux.  I heard that mate was the way to go on my machinr, but its running way slower than windows 7 ever did.   Whats up?
<Insectorx> Btw im super new to linux
<Insectorx> But i do enjoy learning new os's.  I collect old computera and i recentely learned cpm easily.  But so far linux has been more difficult than any os ive ever used before
<Insectorx> So im definately not "stuck in my windows ways".     So from that viewpoint i will say that linux is hard so far
<Insectorx> Any advice
<samsung> hi
<samsung> why my software boutique keep saying package doesn't exist?
<ubuntu-mate> kamau
<antoniorubl> +i
<Guest87213> salut
<Guest87213> salut chanserv
<Guest87213> hello
<mr_user> Has anyone used the youtube-dl-snap?
<jcdt> hola
<jcdt> a todos
<jcdt> necesito una ayudita
<Joche> hola
<Joche> buenas nochesç
<jcdt> hola joche
<jcdt> tengo un problema en mi ubuntu mate 17.1
<Joche> bueno yo soy novatillo tambien pero dispara
<jcdt> mi scaner epson v330 no lo reconcoe
<jcdt> reconoce
<Joche> podria ser que no tenga los drivers de ese scanner, la verdad es que no se como solucionarlo. Me ocurrió algo parecido con una impresora epson tambien. Has probado a actualizar los drivers? creo que es en sistema/software y actualizaciones/controladores adicionales
<jcdt> si ahi fui y naaada de nada
<jcdt> lei algo sobre que en el ubuntu mate 16.04 funcionaba pero al actualizar al 17.10 ya no
<jcdt> entoncs estoy pensando en regresar al 16.04
<Joche> mira aqui: http://support.epson.net/linux/en/iscan_c.html
<Joche> aqui esta el driver que necesitas parece
<jcdt> ya fui ahi también
<Joche> asegurate de instalar el correcto
<jcdt> descargué lo instale y nada
<jcdt> no lo reconoce simplemente no lo reconoce
<jcdt> es como ke no estuviera conectado al puerto usb
<Joche> si... eso me pasaba a mi
<Joche> al final resulto que estaba rota la impresora
<Joche> que paquete fue el que instalaste?
<Joche> el de debian?
<jcdt> si ps
<jcdt> .deb
<Joche> y que metodo usate de instalacion? por comando o por script?
<Joche> el metodo de script debe instalar todo automaticamente
<jcdt> si ps
<jcdt> eso hice la primera vez
<jcdt> ./install.sh
<Joche> que hiciste
<jcdt> luego por separada
<Joche> pero desde la carpeta del paquete no?
<jcdt> si
<Joche> no se ejecuto la instalacion?
<jcdt> y naaa
<jcdt> hice de todo
<jcdt> modifiqué .config de epson siguiendo uno tutos y naa de nada
<jcdt> y la verdad que no encuentro mucha ayuda de ubuntu mate
<jcdt> más ayuda halle con linux mint
<Joche> a veces pasa eso al cambiar de version
<jcdt> estoy descargando las 16.04
<jcdt> creo ke voy a instarlar a ver que pasa
<Joche> se pierden drivers y configuraciones que antes iban bien
<Joche> esa es la que estoy usando yo aun
<Joche> no quiero cambiar mientras la otra no este bien probada
<Joche> por cierto que tengo que conseguir una  nueva impresora
<Joche> te diria que vuelvas a intentar el metodo de nuevo
<jcdt> ya intenté
<jcdt> varias veces de todas las formas pero naaada
<Joche> leete el archivo readme como dice la pagina por si se te escapo algo
<jcdt> nada
<jcdt> de nada
<jcdt> en todos los manuales dicen lo mismo
<Joche> has actualizado ultimamente la maquina?
<jcdt> a ke te refieres
<Joche> a mi a veces al cambiar a un nuevo nucleo me pueden fallar cosas
<Joche> una maquina que tenia en virtualbox dejo de funcionar en entorno grafico
<Joche> la borre casi sin intentar nada y la instale de nuevo pero deberia haber aprovechado para buscar la solucion
<Joche> ademas joer tengo unprofesor de informatica que me habria ayudado
<jcdt> instale ubuntu mate 17.10
<Joche> asi es como se va aprendiendo
<jcdt> le puse lo normal un apt-get update
<jcdt> y naaa mas
<Joche> y luego va apt upgrade
<Joche> porque con update solo actualizas los repositorios sin actualizar nada mas
<Joche> o sea primero apt update
<Joche> despues apt upgrade
<Joche> al final apt clean
<Joche> y finalmente apt  autoclean
<Joche> asi eliminas archivos y dependencias obsoletas despues de la actualizacion
<Joche> de vez en cuando con apt autoremove tambien eliminas versiones del nucleo anteriores aunque no es recomendable hacerlo siempr porque de pronto puede fallar el nuevo y teienes que usar el anterior estable
<Tacoder> de hecho sospecho que ese fue el problema :D
<jcdt> ahora ke intales el 16.04 haré eso
<jcdt> intentaré instalar el scaner primero
<Joche> creo que eso me paso con el mate ese de virtualbox
<jcdt> y sino lo reconoce ya buscaré otra distor
<jcdt> distro
<Joche> que actualizo el nucleo pero no lo hizo bien
<Joche> bueno pero que eso note haga desistir
<Joche> siempre se suelen ir solucionando esas cosas poco a poco
<Joche> primero actualizas tras la instalacion
<Joche> y luego conectas el scanner
<Tacoder> por el contrario deberias buscar otro scanner
<Joche> ten en cuenta que la version 16.04 tiene ya un tiempo y ha acumulado actualizaciones que no se encuentran en el archivo de instalacion
<Tacoder> recuerda que no todo el hardware suele ser linux friendly
<Tacoder> :D
<Joche> si hombre pero eso seria un gasto
<Tacoder> lo se :(
<jcdt> si pues
<jcdt> intentaré con el ubuntu 16.04
<Joche> un informatico debe buscarse la vida para halla la solucion al problema
<jcdt> lo actualizo con su update
<Tacoder> en todo caso
<jcdt> y ya
<Tacoder> puedes modificar un poco otro driver de algun scanner epson
<Joche> y hemos visto que epson provee los drivers para ubuntu
<jcdt> creo ke eos ayduará
<Tacoder> una tercera opcion si finalmente estas buscando un cambio de distro
<Joche>  o sea que no creo que el problema sea el scanner
<jcdt> pero debe ser ke ubuntu 17.10 es inestable aun
<jcdt> nuuu el scaner funciona correctamente en windows
<Tacoder> claro en windows todo funciona me cuesta trabajo decirlo pero es cierto
<Tacoder> el problema es que no es tan facil traducir lo que manda llamar un driver en windows a cualquier posix
<Joche> pues no dicen por ahi que el 17.10 ha provocado fallos catatroficos en algunos procesadores al actualizar automaticamente los firmware?
<Tacoder> de hecho tambien a causado bios descompuestos
<Tacoder> y un par de compus brickeadas
<Joche> exacto a eso me refiero
<Tacoder> nosotros tenemos una alerta en el trabajo de no actualizar a 17.10 hasta no tener mayor informacion
<Joche> tiene solucion pero es para un informatico avezado
<Tacoder> el asunto es que yo uso 2 compus con suse una con arch y la ubuntu mate
<jcdt> si creo ke es mejor
<jcdt> a veces por buscar la novedad caemos en eso
<Joche> segun dicen ya esta corregido el error pero no se ...
<Tacoder> yo dudo un poco
<Joche> creo que esperare mejor a la 18.04
<amru> yes..thanks
<amru> i use ubuntu mate and i amazing the mate desktop
<Joche> mate rocks
<amru> yes....
<amru> no
<Tacoder> mate es lo mejor de esta vida
<Tacoder> xD
<amru> but i use ubuntu mate 16.04.3 LTS release
<Joche> eso y masacrar enemigos
<amru> what
<amru> you can speak english???
<Joche> a little bit
<amru> wow
<Joche> i use the same than you
<amru> what os you use joche???
<amru> wow...yeah
<Joche> hummm
<amru> what...
<amru> what are you live, joche???
<Joche> some windows, wifislax, ubuntu, slackware...
<amru> wow
<Joche> but im in love with ubuntu
<Joche> where are you from amru?
<jcdt> listo ya esta mi usb con ubuntu mate 16.04
<jcdt> ahnora a instalar
<jcdt> con fe
<Joche> a ver
<jcdt> pero ya habia logrado hacer funcionar varias cosas
<jcdt> entre ellas el photoshop
<Joche> es lo que decia tacoder
<jcdt> bueno a empezar otra vez
<Joche> con las distros nuevas suelen venir algunos errores
<jcdt> lo ke no mata te fortalece
<Joche> que hay que ir depurando
<jcdt> asieske a empezar otra vez
<Joche> a mirar una barra de progreso
<Joche> jajajaj
<jcdt> gracias muchachos ya regresaré sieske lo logro
<jcdt> a seguir dandole seguro ke se presentan otros problemas
<Joche> suerte
<jcdt> hasta luego y gracias
<Joche> hasta luego
<shantorn> hello, i am in the process and this is my second attempt at it and it will not succesfully execute grub install /dev/sda, this is a fatal error, i previously had arch dual booting with windows 10 and now want mate 17.10 and windows 10, any suggestions on how to resolve this. Secure boot is turned off
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-27
<OMGmate> Hi All, after imaging the microSD and first boot I got to the desktop and did a software update. Got an error saying I needed to delete 4.074kb to do the update. Any help on this?
<sixwheeledbeast> shantorn: been a while, but should simply be install windows then install ubuntu via a live image it will detect windows installation and install along side
<sixwheeledbeast> OMGmate: this RPi?
<OMGmate> Yes.
<OMGmate> Can I gpart the mSD while in the OS?
<OMGmate> Or resize the two parts.?
<OMGmate> The /root is initially set to 63Mb on a 8GB mSD. Can I reset it  by a script in the img.tz file?
<sixwheeledbeast> you cant change the size of a mounted partition. Have you accidentally udist-upgrade instead of update?
<OMGmate> Nope.
<sixwheeledbeast> so you are on 16.04LTS?
<OMGmate> Yep.
<sixwheeledbeast> is common that people upgrade to 17.10 and have issues
<OMGmate> Downloaded it from the RPI download area about 6 hrs ago.
<sixwheeledbeast> only 16.04 LTS is supported for RPi. Ok. i am surprised you have filled your space up from updates.
<OMGmate> Even when I tried to uncheck some of the updates (about 100Mb) it still compained about the 4.073Mb needed to be removed. Total space in /root was 23Mb used.
<sixwheeledbeast> what does df -h show?
<OMGmate> sorry. Not available now. I looked around and tried to find a tool that would allow me to resize /root or show me just what in /root I could delete without hammering the OS. Anything I can do to with the image to have it reset /root to 100Mb on initial resizing after first boot?
<sixwheeledbeast> Looks like they are recommending 9GB of space minimum on the site now. So you may run into issues with a small size card.
<OMGmate> Gotcha! have a 16Gb mSD. will try that tomorrow. Thx for all the help, have a great nite.
<sixwheeledbeast> the installer should partition the card for you to use all of it. this was implemented in 16.04.02LTS I believe.
<sixwheeledbeast> np,
<sixwheeledbeast> ty
<OMGmate> It does part the card but always with 63Mb for /root and the rest for the other part.
<OMGmate> Gone
<Belial`> anyone know if compiz will continue to be  supported/updated now that ubuntu is using gnome shell?
<TaZeR> you can continue to use compiz with ubuntu-mate if you want, it has nothing to do with ubuntu's switch from unity to gnome shell
<Belial`> i know it'll still be there. i was just curious if it would still be patched
<TaZeR> it will keep receving upstream updates from compiz its not related to unity or ubuntu
<Belial`> and if, eventually, ubuntu mate would drop it because lack of upstream support.
<TaZeR> unless you are confusing compiz for unity?
<Belial`> sorry, i was under the impression ubuntu was maintaing compiz.
<Belial`> maintaining*
<marseille> bonjour
<ubuntu-mate> Twinkelstar
<andywhite> hi guys ubuntu mate never requested a root password when I installed it what is is ?
<andywhite> how do I reset it ?
<hasith> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<CoderEurope> Looking for this applet : https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/volume-control-applet/15795
<mate|22408> kipasa
<mate|22408> hi all
<ircfan> hello
<mate|22408> how are you
<ircfan> yup
<mate|22408> where yo from
<mate|22408> you bot ?
<ircfan> planet earth
<mate|22408> :/
<mate|22408> i from russia
<ircfan> nobody is perfect
<mate|22408> ok.. yo bot
<ircfan> does it really matter?
<mate|22408> СУКА
<mate|22408> Ашту
<mate|22408> БЛЯТЬ
<mate|22408> СУКА
<mate|22408> ㈣㈣㈣㈣分
<mate|22408> ■▲●
<ircfan> as long as you guys believe that you can get something
<mate|22408> ｑｗｅ
<mate|piterke> Witam szacowne grono
<mate|piterke> mam takie malutkie pytanko czy pomoze mi ktos z Was spolszczyc linuksa lite
<CoderEurope> sup ?
<CoderEurope> hey PaulW2U o/
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-28
<joche> Hi
<Santo_> Hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop and i want to remove but I cant, please help
<Darkhero> sudo apt --purge remove kubuntu-desktop doesn't work?
<iksela> hello
<iksela> i'm trying to install Ubuntu Mate 16.04, but the installer hangs - does anyone have any tip ?
<iksela> burning 17.10, will give it a spin
<diogenes_> where does it hang?
<iksela> ubiquity modprobe unknown option --l
<diogenes_> what machine?
<iksela> it's on a desktop PC, Intel E6300 proc
<iksela> 2gb RAM
<iksela> i just finished burning 17.10, will try it and keep you posted
<diogenes_> ok
<iksela> i can't choose my keyboard layout, but moving on anyway, this will certainly be fixable later
<iksela> diogenes_:  the 17.10 install went on smoothly, thanks
<iksela> setting up everything now
<diogenes_> good to hear
<remlap> any reason why xterm keeps defaulting back to black background but keeps all other settings in Xresources at a reboot
<remlap> I have to force a xrdb ~/.Xresource to get it to change colour
<diogenes_> remlap, why using xterm?
<remlap> I fancied having pictures in ranger
<diogenes_> :)
<diogenes_> you could try to chattr -i the config file
<remlap> works wll too, even generates thumbs for videos too
<remlap> @diogenes_: ive read it maybe a theme problem
<remlap> diogenes_: ive read it maybe a theme problem
<remlap> will nosey around
<diogenes_> could be
<remlap> its doing it for urxvt too hmm
<remlap> got him!
<xlinbsd> Hi, do you know how to force the desktop to be fully aware of xrandr estate change. I have many problems with apps and mate-screensaver in particular
<xlinbsd> screensaver does not cover new screens, it locks only the primary. The locking is a joke
<corrado> hi
<xlinbsd> hi
<mate|piterke> Witam prosze o pomoc w uruchomieniu skanera Brother MFC 235C jest mi bardzo potrzebny pozdrawiam Wszystkich
<diogenes_> mate|piterke, jutro rano znajdziesz mnie tu
<mate|piterke> szkoda rano jutro jestem do 16 w pracy
<diogenes_> jak chcesz moge sprobowac prze teamviewera
<mate|piterke> fajnie by bylo musze tylko teama zainstalowac a jest on w synapticu
<diogenes_> nie, tylko oficjalna stronka
<mate|piterke> ok to juz bede szukac dam znac jak mi poszlo bo linuksa mam tydzien dopiero
<diogenes_> ok
<mate|piterke> mam juz viwera zainstalowanego
<diogenes_> czekaj
<diogenes_> kilka minut
<mate|piterke> ok
<diogenes_> mate|piterke, jestes?
<mate|piterke> tak
<diogenes_> dawaj dokladna nazwe printera/skanera
<mate|piterke> to jest drukarka i plaski skaner razem Brother MFC 235 C
<diogenes_> dobrze czekaj
<diogenes_> dobrze napisz mi w prywat
<paexlinux> compañeros
<paexlinux> buenas tardes
<paexlinux> ante todo encantado de encontrar un chat donde poder resolver mis dudas .
<paexlinux> Una pregunta para empezar.Alguna manera de encontrar los drivers para nvidia para un g5 ppc quad core, existen?
<Menzador> paexlinux - Buenas tardes. Un momento
<Menzador> paexlinux - ¿Inicias tu computadora?
<Menzador> (¿Ves la pantalla splash con el logo Ubuntu MATE?)
<Menzador> (si no, debes incluir "nouveau.noaccel=1" en tus opciones boot en GRUB)
<paexlinux> si si lo tengo funcionando pero creo que no esta funcionando del todo bien
<paexlinux> creo que habra controladores privativos para esta placa nvidia gf 6600
<Menzador> Hmmm.
<Menzador> Nunca he usado PPC...
<Menzador> un momento
<paexlinux> la verdad es que me va bien en funcionamiento en general, da gusto aprovechar mi viejo g5
<paexlinux> Pero he visto que se pueden utilizar controladores mas especificos
<mate|51320> good afternoon :-)
<ircfan> hello
<mate|51320> whats up
<ircfan> the sky!
<mate|51320> can anyone help me with my bluetooth problem? (16.04.3 ubuntu mate; lenovo t470)
<mate|51320> it seems like I am driving myself from one problem to the other :S
<paexlinux> A question to start. Is there any way to find the drivers for nvidia for a g5 ppc quad core, do they exist?
<mate|51320> nobody?
<diogenes_> ?
<mate|51320> see above, the bluetooth problem
<diogenes_> ?
<drzeus> Hi! I have an issue with usb not reading anything other than ex.hdd
<diogenes_> usb port?
<drzeus> yes, it can read hdd, but not kindle, mp3 player, sandisks, etc.
<diogenes_> drzeus, has it read those previously?
<drzeus> it worked before I did a reinstall
<drzeus> I'm thinking I'm missing some random driver package
<diogenes_> try a new user
<drzeus> ok. if I change it now, will i exit out of this?
<diogenes_> yes
<drzeus> ok. i will try that and get back here if it worked or not. thanks
<diogenes_> ok
<mantar> Hey, everyone. I have a weird problem with Mate. My mouse pointer keeps jumping to the text cursor on mate windows, like Pluma, or Mate-terminal.
<mantar> Like I can focus the Pluma editor's window, and the pointer jumps to the cursor position, and using the keys to move the editor's cursor around drags the mouse pointer with it.
<mantar> It's annoying because when I switch workspaces, if there's a terminal or something on top of a workspace, the pointer jumps away from the workspace switcher.
<mantar> Anybody have any clue what might be causing this?
<drzeus> thanks @diogenes_ it seems to be working now
<diogenes_> drzeus, what did you do?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-01-22
<rydare> nice MATE lets you specify which monitor notifications will come in on
<tomreyn> and you don't even need to power one of them off for this to work!
<rydare> lol
